# My New Bike...



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

Specialized Allez Pro Frameset
Ultegra groupo
Velocity Aerohead 32 spoke, 105 Hubs
Easton Ea50 4 bolt stem

Still waiting on my Handlebars (FSA Wing Pro) to be shipped.
I want to get a fizik arione saddle, but i am broke right now.
White bar tape is a must.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great man. I'll join in as well. 

Tarmac Expert Compact now. It was the Tarmac Expert Double, 50/39 12/27, Just put a compact Ultegra SL Crank 50/34 and 11/28SRAM cassette. Still playing with seats though. Easton EA 70 bars. Ultegra pedals.
LOVING this ride!!!!!!:thumbsup: I REALLY like the Allez Pro as well, congrats
Ive got less than 50 miles on this


----------



## orestis (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice bike.
The frame is aluminium E5?
Do you know how much the frame weights?


----------



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

Thanks
You are correct, the frame is E5 aerotec aluminum with carbon stays.
I am not sure about the frame weight.


----------



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

*Update*

I am still waiting for my Specialized Toupe Saddle and Ultegra pedals to come in, then it will be officially done! When the saddle comes in the pave seatpost will go on.
I know I said white bar tape, but the LBS ran out of white so i went with black instead. I had to switch the 110mm stem with an 80mm. The reach was too much for me. 
Anyone need a 110mm stem (Easton EA50 4 bolt)?


----------



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

*All done*

My bike is finally done:
Specialized Allez Pro Frameset
Shimano Ultegra Groupo
Velocity Aeroheads with 105 hubs
Specialized Toupe Saddle
FSA Wing Pro Bars
Shimano Ultegra PD-6620 pedals


----------

